# Female excreting clear liquid Please help!



## lacesquid (Dec 31, 2011)

My Rupee doesn't have the belly button thing she definitely looks female and that is what i was told. She is about 11 weeks and she is quilling. Ive had her since she was 8 weeks. She had Diarrhea 2-3 days ago which i assumed was from stress after having her first bath which she HATED! Shes been drinking a lot of water and eating a lot of food and just now i was playing with her when she started farting, like i heard the familiar poo sounds but nothing was coming out! Then when she finally went there was a clear sticky residue coming out of her. She then excreted more of it, it really looks like uhm how a guy would look after private time but she is female. I have her on Wellness Indoor formula cat food which the breeder had been giving her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like she has an upset tummy. Wellness a good food but it is very rich and it frequently causes digestive issues with hedgehogs. I would suggest going to a different brand of food. Chicken Soup or Solid Gold Katz'n'floken are a well tolerated and liked food for hedgehogs.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with Nancy, but wanted to add... 

If these stools are really diarrhea, meaning they are liquid and are frequent, then she needs to see a veterinarian. Real diarrhea can cause dehydration. 

The clear residue is mucous. Mucous and soft stools are a symptom of an upset GI. The food, stress, quilling, etc can all contribute to that. However, if she continues to get more symptoms, has no bowel movement at all, stops eating or stops being as active, get her in to see a vet sooner than later.


----------



## lacesquid (Dec 31, 2011)

oh goodness thank you so much! I will start mixing in Chicken Soup today then. Her stools are definitely harder now and almost back to the way the were before all the mess. She is pretty active and i take her out every night for exercise time but i wish she would use her brand new CS bucket wheel i got her! :roll: :lol:


----------

